# March bride 2016



## ladyfox

Hello,I am getting married for the 1st time March 5th next year. Any other March brides? Wedding dress shopping Wednesday ! I am from the southwest &#128112;&#127913;&#128142;&#128512;&#128141;&#128525;


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey I get married on paddys day. I brought my dress last month. Fell in love instantly and refused to keep looking &#55357;&#56834; 
I'm in the Midlands
X


----------

